# Ride DURING the storm or wait it out until AFTER? 20+ inches forecasted



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice thing about storm riding is it means the crowds are usually not there. Could also mean runs are fresh all day. But a bluebird pow day is like the holy grail...Better go both days.
And yeah set your stance back.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you have the option to ride, YOU GO, even if it's storming. Get a ski-gee and your good. If you have limited days to ride, you pick wisely.

Edit. Looking at the temps, I would make sure I was there first thing in the morning because once those temps start going up around 11a it's going to get real dense and tough to ride. Wednesday morning will probably be the best day if you had to choose. Your board should be fine since the powder won't be very light.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Riding in the storm can be a ton of fun as long as you know the area you are riding and if the wind is not too bad. Wind (and wind holds) is what sucks. Everything else is great! The wind in your forecast doesn't look too bad so it could be good.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Best day I had for our southern hemisphere season was right at the start with a huge 70-80cm dump on a barely there base. Forget lines, I was usually the only one on a 6 seater chair. Next day sun comes out, suddenly 15 minute lift lines (which is big for down here haha) and all totally tracked out by about 11am. Ride the storm, any day on the board is a good day, a day with powder and no crowds is an even better one.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Storm riding 100%

the end.


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

Always, always,,,,ALWAYS ride during the storm.

You get ALL the goods


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Do both if possible. I really like riding during because of the lower crowd numbers. Of course I like first tracks on a clear day after a storm but I am way more likely to ride only 2 hours and bail because of crowds


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

You ride the storm.

The "best possible riding conditions" are the day after the big storm. Unfortunately, EVERYONE knows this and you'll be sharing the snow with 1 billion people.

If it's a massive storm, the wind may shut down the lifts and you will not see much, so you better bring low light lenses, Gore-tex and know which spots to hit.

But since you're asking what to do with the bindings...... go after the storm is gone and start building experience.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Rogue said:


> Storm riding 100%
> 
> the end.


qft

although if noob, it can be hairy, pls be confident of your ability, terrain and map knowledge assuming zero visibility.

like f1ea^^said


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Storm riding...ride low, don't stop, clear or low light goggs...and if its that deep...rent/demo a fucking pow board....your twin will be a huge pain in the ass and you will be stuck to the groomers...you will be a fucktard FAIL.


----------



## snowninja (Sep 28, 2014)

Why has no one asked where this is?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowninja said:


> Why has no one asked where this is?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


How come you didn't ask where this is?


----------



## snowninja (Sep 28, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> How come you didn't ask where this is?


Do you know?

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

snowninja said:


> Do you know?
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


I don't think location has any bearing on whether to ride in a storm. More than half my winter is ridden in snowy, windy, white out days. Stay dry and keep your goggles clear. 

Skigee ftw


----------



## snowninja (Sep 28, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I don't think location has any bearing on whether to ride in a storm. More than half my winter is ridden in snowy, windy, white out days. Stay dry and keep your goggles clear.
> 
> Skigee ftw


It does if you want to ride in that storm! 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

The wind doesn't look too bad. Can you ride both days? You should ride both days! Riding during the storm is awesome as long as it isn't very windy like others said. 12-22 and 17-22 mph isn't bad, shouldn't cause stoppages by the lifts (hopefully). Most people won't want to drive, so it should not be crowded, so fresh runs all day. I'd recommend sticking to the areas you know. Groomer or not, it will be fresh powder, so have a blast!

Try setting your bindings back further if you can. It doesn't hurt to try it out and then rent something else if possible after trying what you have.

If you have the equipment, what are you worried about? If you have the flexibility just drive up Monday before it gets bad.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

I love storm riding. Most of my best days have been had riding whilst it's snowing. Just get down amoungst the trees - not always that easy in Europe.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

If this question has to be asked...........you're not ready.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Damn exciting


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

ride both days


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

If you know how to set yourself up for storm riding?
Then yup.

If you don't? It ain't gonna be very fun.

I'd be there all day, I can't leave when it's like that.


We just had 10 feet of snow up here, I went 4 or 5 days in a row.
Day 6, haha I didn't wake up until 6pm. Was in a little bit of a coma.
Throughout the whole week though, I'm constantly scanning the systems, trying to figure out which day is going to be the EPIC one.

Cause that first day after the storm clears up.

That's my GOD. I worship him.

I will drop everything for that session, don't care what it may be
I am going to slay that powder.


TT


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys.. Let me clear a couple things up....

I'm not some total n00b. I've been riding 6 years, but we don't get many pow days where I'm at. Plus this is the first season I have the freedom, pass, and gear to go literally whenever I want. So while I'm not a n00b, there are some things regarding storm and pow riding I'm trying to wrap my head around.

On that note... It's my first season riding a twin, and since we don't get much pow I never thought much of it. Is it really still going to be that much of a pain in the ass even if I set my bindings back?

And with the official bluebird day being on a Thursday, I don't think there's going to be too much of a crowd. Weekdays never get that packed at my local mountain. Though, being this close to the holiday.. Maybe? I went this past Monday and fuck me it was crowded.


----------



## snowninja (Sep 28, 2014)

I prefer stormer days, keeps the weaklings away.. But there's nothing like the bluebird day after a big dump. Just don't sleep in. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Umm both?

Especially if they have night skiing, epic powder nights can be a blast at resorts like PowMow-Brighton\keystone ect.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

rvcasrfr said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys.. Let me clear a couple things up....
> 
> I'm not some total n00b. I've been riding 6 years, but we don't get many pow days where I'm at. Plus this is the first season I have the freedom, pass, and gear to go literally whenever I want. So while I'm not a n00b, there are some things regarding storm and pow riding I'm trying to wrap my head around.
> 
> ...


Wait a minute. You CAN go both days?

Go ride both days!

If you already know the mountain and what sort of terrain you'll be riding; no problem. The one downside to riding during the storm with no visibility is when you're in a totally new area for you... difficult to ride pow because you MUST keep your speed. If you dont know where you're going and you cant see, keeping your speed is tough so you'll be digging yourself out a lot.

The problem with your board is not because it is a twin. It's whether its a pow hape or not. Lots of powder twins out there. Trick Pony, Salomon something (forgot the name), Yes Greats, Endeavor BOD.... etc. those boards are twins and will float.

Anyways... set your bindings back, bring goretex and go both days.

If your board sucks in powder, then you'll find out. If not, you'll hve a blast. There's not going to be an equation to figure it out.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Why don't you go and find out? Wondering will never answer your questions. Stop overthinking about the twin set up. Ride what you have and love it or hate it, you'll know once you go. 

It's powder, chase it!!!!


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Wait a minute. You CAN go both days?
> 
> Go ride both days!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. While I do have the ability to go both days, I'm taking my girl who can only go one. So we're getting a place for the night and driving back down the next morning.

My twin is the Lib Tech TRS. Definitely not an outright powder board, but I read that it would do "alright" in the powder before I purchased it. 

Definitely familiar with the mountain though, for sure.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

rvcasrfr said:


> Thanks for the reply. While I do have the ability to go both days, I'm taking my girl who can only go one. So we're getting a place for the night and driving back down the next morning.
> 
> My twin is the Lib Tech TRS. Definitely not an outright powder board, but I read that it would do "alright" in the powder before I purchased it.
> 
> Definitely familiar with the mountain though, for sure.


Oh there's a girl in the equation. uh oh. 

Abort mission. I repeat, abort mission. Go on the nice day unless she's a Jedi.

The TRS will be fine. Set your bindings back and go for it.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

F1EA said:


> Oh there's a girl in the equation. uh oh.
> 
> Abort mission. I repeat, abort mission. Go on the nice day unless she's a Jedi.
> 
> The TRS will be fine. Set your bindings back and go for it.


hahaha, nah my chick is a hard charger. Just saw the Jedi comment and there's a reason her new nickname is Baby Starkiller after we saw the new Star Wars... lol so no worries there 

Thanks for the replies man


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

rvcasrfr said:


> hahaha, nah my chick is a hard charger. Just saw the Jedi comment and there's a reason her new nickname is Baby Starkiller after we saw the new Star Wars... lol so no worries there
> 
> Thanks for the replies man


hahaha

\m/ Hell yea for badass Jedi chicks \m/

Well you're set... just pick a day and go for it. Low vis + no crowds or nice day + possibly crowds. The christmas winter army is probably gone back to watching Netflix so it may not be as crowded anymore.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

hard charger jedi badass chick...motel room...pow daze

just go the first day....and then tell her...you are not driving her ass down the hill to go to work

...:growup: no work on pow daze


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Any day riding is a good day. That said, I prefer the days that it is coming down hard while I ride (as long as it isn't crazy windy). There is something about being out there in the storm. I just love the feeling. I also love that tracked out runs keep getting refreshed, there are less crowds, almost no gapers. Then there is the blue bird day. Get there early, get a handful of runs in then the crowd shows up, gapers and families stopped all over falling, stuck or just being stupid all over the place, screaming, shrieking, whining. Retreat to the woods.


----------

